# **Dust Off Your F-Me Pumps... FOTD lol**



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 20, 2007)

I couldn't really think of a name for this... so I just put my fave song of the moment lol.

I didn't wear this out... I was bored and just messing around to see if I could get some cool color combos... this turned out ok, but I don't think that the colors are right for me.

Face: TheBalm Timebalm concealer, MAC Yogamode BP, Nars Laguna bronzer... which turned out blotchy 

Lips: MAC Flash of Flesh lipglass

Eyes: MAC Coco Beach all over lid, MAC Pink Bronze pigment on the inner corners, MAC Old Gold pigment in the middle of the lid, MAC Vanilla pigment on the browbone, WnW liquid liner, L'Oreal Telescopic mascara






















.... and a pic w/ my doggy lol. He's always watching me take my FOTD pics, so I figured he should get in some w/ me lol

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a70...andme1copy.jpg

... and now I'm off to get my HP book!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With no make up at all surprisingly lol.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: **Dust Off Your F Me Pumps... FOTD lol***

That looks awesome! You looks like a model and your left eye is so cool, with the green and amber eye!


----------



## Ms. Q (Jul 20, 2007)

Very nice. I like the colors on you. 

p.s. Your eyes are so adorable


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2007)

I LOVE THIS! So beautiful! Thanks for posting!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 20, 2007)

I think it looks good. I would have worn it out. and OMG PUPPY!!! I think I might have to steal him.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Jul 20, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous! Your dog is a cutie pie too


----------



## ivorygleam (Jul 20, 2007)

i seriously think i'm in love... your work just looks so clean and nice.
love the brown dog, i miss my own at home with my parents.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

Very nice... there are those who know how to use Old Gold and you are one of them!!


----------



## breathless (Jul 20, 2007)

i think this color combo looks AMAZING on you!!! what are you talking about? lol.


----------



## macface (Jul 20, 2007)

It looks very pretty.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 20, 2007)

absolutely beautiful ash!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jul 20, 2007)

oh my you're gorgeous!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 21, 2007)

youre so pretty :-D i love your fotds


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 21, 2007)

I LOVE that song!! And this look! Very pretty!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! Bailey (my dog lol) thanks you too!


----------



## fmindik (Jul 21, 2007)

I love your fotds, your eyes are so beautiful. your makeup is always perfection. and your dog is such a cutie


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 21, 2007)

You look wonderful!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 21, 2007)

That looks absolutely amazing on you!!!!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow you look so pretty!! Love the coco beach and old gold!


----------



## oddinary (Jul 21, 2007)

You have the prettiest eyes! Love the lips, too!


----------



## neotrad (Jul 21, 2007)

I love this look! So elegant! 
You have such a beautiful smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Annnd, your dog is so freaking cute<3  The hair color of your dog almost matches your eyeshadows!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

Soft and pretty...great title too!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 21, 2007)

OH! You have a Viszla!?  They're nice dogs!!!!

Love the lid color!


----------



## entipy (Jul 21, 2007)

Seriously, those colors look wonderful on you!!! You should definitely wear this out sometime. Your doggy is so cute!


----------



## gigiproductions (Jul 21, 2007)

great look and yaya for amy winehouse..thats my chick! lol


----------



## Saints (Jul 21, 2007)

This looks beautiful, you should definetly wear it out


----------



## DamenesGirl (Jul 21, 2007)

I love your eyes, very unique and I think the colour combo looks great on you


----------



## CSteen85 (Jul 21, 2007)

You're crazy! Those colors are amazing on you. And your eyes, OH they're gorgeous.


----------



## Fizzy_Pop (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, you look stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You have lovely eyes and a lovely complexion, I'm so jealous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've seen a few of your other FOTDs and they are all fab, keep up the great work!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 21, 2007)

Your FOTDs just make me smile! You are so beautiful!! I think i'll probably tell you that in every post, lol! This look is stunning as always and i LOVE your doggie!! What a cutie


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 21, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 21, 2007)

Those colors are fabulous on you!  You look great


----------



## missababe (Jul 21, 2007)

Love this look!

And that's my favorite song right now too ::grins::


----------



## xiahe (Jul 21, 2007)

soooo pretty!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_OH! You have a Viszla!?  They're nice dogs!!!!

Love the lid color!_

 
Yes! Hardly anyone ever knows what breed he is! They're seriously the sweetest dogs in the world!


----------



## JCBean (Jul 21, 2007)

You are absolutely gorgeous!! I love the colours on you.. xx


----------



## Esperansa_b (Jul 21, 2007)

I love how you do your makeup! and you're so pretty too, so it helps you look even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like your eyes.


----------



## slvrlips (Jul 21, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 21, 2007)

i love how you kept everything neutral b/c you're already naturally gorgeous that you don't really need too much makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've said this so many times but your eyes are so beautiful! and your doggie's so cute hehehehe


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 21, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 22, 2007)

I love your FOTD's!  Great job and you have a cute dog!


----------



## chrissyclass (Jul 22, 2007)

Makeup is perfect! Girl you know you look hott!


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 23, 2007)

I love Old Gold in the middle of ur lid...it totally makes ur lids sparkle!  And ur dog looks so adorable!!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, the Old Gold you applied in the middle of the lid really brings everything together. Beautiful and quite subtle, I love it.


----------



## pookus (Jul 23, 2007)

i always love your FOTDs!  thanks for posting this!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 23, 2007)

absolutely beautiful, the old gold looks stunning!


----------



## talk2mesun (Jul 24, 2007)

OK, I love:
your eyes
your eye makeup
you dog
and the song you used for a title

you are GORGEOUS!


----------



## BohemianSheila (Jul 31, 2007)

So simple and glowy - I love it!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## tannny (Jul 31, 2007)

love the lips! your dog is so effing cute omg.


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 31, 2007)

great combo && youre gorgeous


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!! And your dog is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenlai (Sep 5, 2007)

You have awesome eyes! And I love that song too!!!!!!!!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 5, 2007)

OMG, love your eyes.....


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 5, 2007)

It looks so freaking cool.
I really like the way you used Old Gold.
It always looks funny on me.
I'm going to try this look.


----------



## madamepink78 (Sep 6, 2007)

very pretty! (love the title)


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 6, 2007)

gorgeous!!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 6, 2007)

This looks lovely on you, you could def. wear this out!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 6, 2007)

OK, I love:
 your eyes
 your eye makeup
 you dog
 and the song you used for a title

 you are GORGEOUS! **** Talk2Me Sun SAID IT ALL! *****


----------



## pichima (Sep 6, 2007)

you look fantastic, and your dog's so cute ...!---mine's a yorkie, and every time he sees my digi cam he starts barking ... he can't stand the 'beep' noise!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 7, 2007)

you're mega pretty! i love the combo =]


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pichima* 

 
_you look fantastic, and your dog's so cute ...!---mine's a yorkie, and every time he sees my digi cam he starts barking ... he can't stand the 'beep' noise!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hehe that's so cute! He just sits on my bed and stares at me lol... he's the only one I'll take FOTD pics in front of haha. Our poor dogs! 

Thank you so much everyone! I was having a really shitty day, but now I feel a bit better


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 8, 2007)

You look like the singer Jewel...very angelic!! Your dog is highly kissable!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 8, 2007)

Gorgeous.  I love the cutie pie with you too.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 8, 2007)

i never thought of putting a lighter color on the crease. hmm
i love it!


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hottie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think this look is so hot on you eyes!!  You should def wear it out!


----------



## Joyness (Jan 9, 2008)

You know, I always absolutely love your looks!! What shadow is creating that almost green/gold effect at the center of your eye? Its really pretty.

Oops! Just reread that its old gold - I may have to track down a sample


----------



## Melissa_Bee (Jan 9, 2008)

I love this look on you! You've inspired me to try these colors out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - I have blue eyes with a brown spot too! You're the only other person I've ever seen. Coolio!


----------



## nikki (Jan 10, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## mandragora (Jan 10, 2008)

This is gorgeous!  This m/u actually merits some f-me pumps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Specially with the come-hither look on the 2nd pic, sooo schmexy!


----------



## fingie (Jan 10, 2008)

You are so cute


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Love it! The Old gold makes it pop!


----------



## BRYNN013 (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG beautiful make-up on beautiful eyes...amazing!!


----------



## ecberger (Jan 11, 2008)

omggg beautiful!!!!
the second to last pic is my faveee
xxxx


----------



## berri_yumz (Jan 11, 2008)

You're stunning!  And I love your eyes.  XD  Your lashes are amazinggg~~.


----------



## Weasel (Jan 11, 2008)

ahhh I remember that song from aaages ago lol



your makeup looks gorgeous, and your doggy is adorable!!


----------



## kaneda (Jan 12, 2008)

Absolutly beautiful. 

And FYI - the colours work on you great!


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 12, 2008)

this look, and you, are GORGEOUS!!


----------



## kyoto (Jan 12, 2008)

This look is awesome, and girl your eyes are beautiful.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is GORGEOUS on you.


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 13, 2008)

You look amazing !! 

Love the color combo you used


----------

